# Out of state Ohio license



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I usually have to drive 1.5 hours to Bass Pro to get my out of state license. I live close to Meldahl Dam on the KY. side. I fish Indian, Straight, and Whiteoak creek on the Ohio side. Is there a place walking distance from a boat where a license can be had. Years ago I bought one at a little store on Rt. 52 at Point Pleasent at the mouth of Indian Creek, but I don't know if it is still there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Don't know if you want to do this but why not buy it online?

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/vendor.aspx


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Online would be your best bet and then you just print it off. IF you dont want to do that then any walmart or dicks sporting goods will sell them on the Ohio side. Check your local marina too. I know Dixie Marina by me sells Ohio, KY, and IN license all at the same place.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

If I remember correctly, Some one (DaleM?) posted a link to purchase fishing licenses from any state.

Here it is. FTR...It's a sticky in the lounge. 

https://www2.wildlifelicense.com/


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> Online would be your best bet and then you just print it off. IF you dont want to do that then any walmart or dicks sporting goods will sell them on the Ohio side. Check your local marina too. I know Dixie Marina by me sells Ohio, KY, and IN license all at the same place.


I am computer ignorant and can't trust my printer. where is Dixie Marine located? I wll be crossing the Ohio River on I-275 at Old Coney.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I am computer ignorant and can't trust my printer. where is Dixie Marine located? I wll be crossing the Ohio River on I-275 at Old Coney.



It's locate on Rt. 4 in Fairfield, Ohio. That would be about 5-7 miles north, off I-275 on the west side of the road. It's pretty congested in that area so you'll have to be aleart or you'll wind up in Hamilton.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I am computer ignorant and can't trust my printer. where is Dixie Marine located? I wll be crossing the Ohio River on I-275 at Old Coney.


If you are crossing at 275 there just drive up to the state route 32 exit and head towards Batavia (exit 63 B I believe). There is a walmart and a dicks there you can buy your Ohio license from one of them.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

the little store you are talking about at pt pleasant is joe middlers and yes it is still there and is about the best place to get bait along the river east of cincinnati and i believe that is big indian creek that comes into the river there 
at pt pleasant and that is also where middlers store is right next to the 52 bridge


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

DAVELEE said:


> the little store you are talking about at pt pleasant is joe middlers and yes it is still there and is about the best place to get bait along the river east of cincinnati and i believe that is big indian creek that comes into the river there
> at pt pleasant and that is also where middlers store is right next to the 52 bridge


Thank you sir,good fishing!


----------

